# Track table borders



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm looking for something to use on the outside perimeter of my track table to keep the cars from flying across the basement and into the Xmas decorations.

Right now,I have it walled in temporarily with some plywood and wallboard.It really looks like hell,and I'd like to see what kinds of stuff you guys use or know of.
As a last resort,I'll use 1/4" mdf.I'd rather not tho.Maybe there's something lighter weight????

Any and all ideas are welcomed and appreciated.

More pics of my track coming soon.Finally got the infield grass all painted,and the lap counter up and running with the computer moniter suspended over the layout with chains.Stay tuned.

Thanks!!!! :wave: 

Mike

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Mike! 
I have 1x4 dimentional lumber as walls on my table. ( I used #1 pine board) It is fairly cheap, and i only had to cut it to length. It takes a deck-screw very well while it is on edge on top of the table. (3/4 inch actual) I screwed it from the underside of the table. It paints nicely too! (plus, it is light, yet rigid)

Would this work for your table too?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I use 1/8 lexan I just buy big sheets of it at Home depot and then cut into strips and screw it right to the base of the track . Use clear packaging tape for the seems and you can hardly see them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tips so far guys.These tips get me going ion a better direction then the one I had.

I think I will probably end up going with the clear lexan sheets.Main reason being is I think it will be a lot more forgiving then hard wood or masonite.I won't have to cringe anymore when one of my polymods does a 700 mph wall shot.

Where would one look for clear plexiglass/lexan sheets at Home Depot?????? 


Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I need to get some myself. Yesterday my son took his Tyco at full tilt into the water heater. made for a great laugh, but we still can't find the body. 

As for where to pick the lexan up, I found a good price in one of the glass stores in my neighborhood. Cheaper than Home Depot. Not quite sure if they were supposed to have it, cuz it was tucked away in a corner. But there was a lot, for very little price. Might wanna try a glass store first in case you can get single sheets for less.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tips so far guys.Looks like I'll do what I usually do,which is take a little something from each idea and incorperate it into my final plan.


Believe it or not,this wall project is still two projects away.I still have to tackle the fun task of hard wiring everything,and do some final tweaks on the lap timer.

More pics coming soon,

Mike


----------

